# Learning Arabic?



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

So here's a question that hasn't been asked! (at least not in any of the most recent threads... )
So are any of you guys learning the language? I'm aware that it's not necessary to get by, but I'm a language enthusiast and always make an effort to learn the local language wherever I live.
So anyone enjoying their language lessons? 

Just curious!

Cheers,
Sea


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually, the question has been asked before!! 

I haven't actually started any classes but I definitely plan to. I know the odd word here and there. Been here 6 weeks and know 6 words exactly. 

I think crazymazy had planned to give lessons. Might be worth asking him. I know that they give out lessons somewhere in Knowledge Village as well.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Actually, the question has been asked before!!
> 
> I haven't actually started any classes but I definitely plan to. I know the odd word here and there. Been here 6 weeks and know 6 words exactly.
> 
> I think crazymazy had planned to give lessons. Might be worth asking him. I know that they give out lessons somewhere in Knowledge Village as well.



I will be. Just trying to get my head round everything and get into a routine, then I'll be setting something up.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Already been asked?? damn!! I need to think up something new then... 

Cool! Well, I just find out this morning that it's mandatory for us (the employees) to take Arabic lessons, fine by me! 

Crazymazy giving lessons? nice! and how is it that you are already a master in Arabic?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sea said:


> Already been asked?? damn!! I need to think up something new then...
> 
> Cool! Well, I just find out this morning that it's mandatory for us (the employees) to take Arabic lessons, fine by me!
> 
> Crazymazy giving lessons? nice! and how is it that you are already a master in Arabic?


I am no master! 

...but I can teach and teaching helps me improve and revise my grammar/vocab too. How come it is mandatory for you, what field are you in. I thought that English was the language of choice here? I struggle to find people to talk Arabic too


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll sign up!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I struggle to find people to talk Arabic too


Go down to Dubai Driving Centre - you'll get plenty of practise there!!! I wish that I could speak Arabic cause I had no idea what the guy was saying to me!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

oh no no! Working language is English, office is full of expats. I'm in the Maritime industry. 
It's just company policy that every employee make an effort to learn the local language wherever they are, and the company's represented in 100+ countries and constantly moving ppl around...
Crazymazy, really? the locals? when you are at an open market or smth? still all in English?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sea said:


> oh no no! Working language is English, office is full of expats. I'm in the Maritime industry.
> It's just company policy that every employee make an effort to learn the local language wherever they are, and the company's represented in 100+ countries and constantly moving ppl around...
> Crazymazy, really? the locals? when you are at an open market or smth? still all in English?


Yep, all in English  Most spoken language here I would say is Urdu.

First proper conversation I had in Arabic was on a trip we took to Hatta Pools and I talked to a farmer to get directions but, I have met and talked to some people since, just not as much as I would like. 

I think that's a really good company policy, must help build rapport. Do they bring people in to train you or expect you to enrol on a local course? Do they expect you to be at a certain level in a certain period?


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

learning Arabic is fun - i'm learning a bit before i move from some of my friends - writing is really hard, it took me ages to learn the alphabet - i got some school books [like for kids aged 5] they really helped!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think that's a really good company policy, must help build rapport. Do they bring people in to train you or expect you to enrol on a local course? Do they expect you to be at a certain level in a certain period?



Don't think there are any major expectations, just "make an effort". and i'm definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## mublat (May 24, 2008)

I could give some help in Arabic 
you can ask me for the most needed words and i will write the word in Latin alphabets and even tell you when and how to use it !


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Is there a local dialect, or does one learn an "official" aramaic? We've got at least five languages in Spain, + the official one.
I've been offered lessons before I come out, just pleasantries. But by a Moroccan friend. Will that be like a Glaswegian teaching a Spaniard English?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mafi Mushcallah shebab...


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Mafi Mushcallah shebab...


Go on then...Google not helping at all


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Although shebab has an interesting translation in the Urban Dictionary


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No problem guys...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And the other phrase that comes in handy (again phonetic)

Is - anty jameela zheddan....

You are so beautiful....

Handy for a night out here...


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I am no master!
> 
> ...but I can teach and teaching helps me improve and revise my grammar/vocab too. How come it is mandatory for you, what field are you in. I thought that English was the language of choice here? I struggle to find people to talk Arabic too


Give him a couple of pints and he'll speak Arabic, Indu, Marathi, Chinese and Portuguese...the only problem is he speaks them all at the same time!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Giadita said:


> Give him a couple of pints and he'll speak Arabic, Indu, Marathi, Chinese and Portuguese...the only problem is he speaks them all at the same time!!!


You crack me up!! Lol!! I can't wait to see his reply to that one!!! 

Wonder if he remembers how to say cart in Spanish! Seems to be his favourite word!!!  Yes, he seems to have invented a whole new language - beerglish!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Giadita said:


> Give him a couple of pints and he'll speak Arabic, Indu, Marathi, Chinese and Portuguese...the only problem is he speaks them all at the same time!!!


I didn't realise you also spoke Charaportubrindiswato?  You did miss the Swahili and Brahui influences but I'll let you off 

Jambo Jambo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You speak Swahili too, Crazy?????

A cona matata!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> You speak Swahili too, Crazy?????
> 
> A cona matata!


Learning bits and bobs whilst I've been out here from my new found Kenyan friends.

No Worries indeed Rafiki Wangu


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

New to Dubai, but I would love to learn some basic Arabic. I think it's only right that people try to make an effort to learn the local language when they relocate somewhere. Let me know when the learning begins, I am definitely in.


----------



## Tica girl (Oct 8, 2008)

I took classes at Knowledge Net (close to sheik sayed road), only the first module, good for learning the basic... hope will continue with the rest of the modules soon...


----------



## smita (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah I had signed up but then this session didn't work out. So i have credit at Eton in Knowledge Village. If anyone is interested in taking it over the summer... maybe in June, I'd love some Company.

I just moved to Dubai 3 weeks ago, and am working on settling in. Am a language enthusiast too, and have Arabic, French and Urdu on my list of languages to learn! )


----------



## superjordan (Apr 11, 2009)

this is good 

i thought non arab people here in Dubai are not interested in arabic

how is my english? 

i'm a jordanian and we speak arabic also, but i can see that we are using english more than arabic here in dubai lool

i'm here in dubai since 5 years and i'm still trying to improve my english
and i would like to learn french 

i can help if you want to know anything about arabic


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

That is really nice of you to offer. Of course people would be interested as previously discussed it sign of respect to our host country and its people this is quite an old post you know yesterday I thought it was a new one about the same topic but its the same post


----------



## superjordan (Apr 11, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> That is really nice of you to offer. Of course people would be interested as previously discussed it sign of respect to our host country and its people this is quite an old post you know yesterday I thought it was a new one about the same topic but its the same post


sorry i didn't notice the date


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't be it was a very generous offer on your part I just thought people are always interested


----------

